# lowriders in new step up movie.



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdamC7jUrjs i don't know how to spead it out to video but check this out. i may go to this movie and then leave right after the lowrider scene. lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

APPARENTLY ITS COOLER TO "DICK RIDE" THAN IT IS TO "LOW RIDE" THESE DAYS... :roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Shits ghey as fuck


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> APPARENTLY ITS COOLER TO "DICK RIDE" THAN IT IS TO "LOW RIDE" THESE DAYS... :roflmao:


*REAL TALK K NO? LOL* :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

it looks like a gayer version of this


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

Do the owners get paid to have their cars this movie??


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

the better at dancing you are, the hungrier you are for dick


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

cruisethewhip said:


> Do the owners get paid to have their cars this movie??


BETTER YET. DO THE OWNERS GET PAID TO LET THE LO LO'S GET STEPPED ON DURING THIS GAY AS HELL MOVIE? :werd::run::finger::barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OH AND IS THIS MOVIE MADE AND PRODUCED BY JO HOE? I MEAN JO LO AGAIN? :nicoderm:


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

JROCK said:


> BETTER YET. DO THE OWNERS GET PAID TO LET THE LO LO'S GET STEPPED ON DURING THIS GAY AS HELL MOVIE? :werd::run::finger::barf:


Yeah i seen that i wouldn' be cool with that. But that part looks kind of animated if you take a closer look.


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

That faggotry wouldn't be accepted in a Serio video


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

we just got served


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

cruisethewhip said:


> Yeah i seen that i wouldn' be cool with that. But that part looks kind of animated if you take a closer look.


Oh its not tho,i senn a another vid on youtube of the behind the scences of them retaking that shot.Fuck that


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

baggedout81 said:


>


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah i seen that man damn Im just wondering how much the owners got paid to have there car used in the video.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i wonder if the studio bought those cars. i can't imagine why anyone would allow some shitty movie to do that to their cars


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i know i want to see lows in the movies but dawg. who cares. though at least the cars aren't being made fun of like most movies.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

They have fucked up my life styile with this shit.....


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:ugh::ugh::dunno:

You mean you guys don't just jump out your rides and settle your scores with a dance off? 

Ja ja ja!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:roflmao:


GALLO 59 said:


> we just got served


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

:facepalm: this is so lame . Haha :roflmao:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Man , fuck if they got paid . I'd beat a mother fucker for dancing on my ride. Thats fucked up


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

What a waste of time and money in doing this movie!
No way in hell would I let someone do that to my ride.
Afterwards, back to the paint shop for a touch up that will cost you more $$$...

Way to go Jennifer, another victim on " I forgot where I came from"!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

88spokes said:


> :ugh::ugh::dunno:
> 
> You mean you guys don't just jump out your rides and settle your scores with a dance off?
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

...and them cars hittin like 50 inches on first hit, WITH a person standing on hood


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> ...and them cars hittin like 50 inches on first hit, WITH a person standing on hood


u trying to say there is wieght in those cars pete?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Its cool as long as it raises the value on my Lowrider, I consider this a marketing for all of us, who knows maybe other people will considere Lowriding and appreciate what we do!


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just threw up in my mouth a lil....... wtf is this shit coming too :chuck:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

baggedout81 said:


>


At 1:28, why does Tooly's shirt say "42" on it??? :dunno:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Homies that cutlass was mine and I sold it to the movie and we all got hella CASH FOR THEM SO FUCK IT ON TO THE NEXT1!!!!!!!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

All the cars that were danced on were sold to the movie for big cash and the rented ones got even more and they just rented!!!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

That's some straight up ******* shit!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

after watching the second clip I decided I'd let the blonde chick ride on my face but not on the hood of my car.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

cobrakarate said:


> i know i want to see lows in the movies but dawg. who cares. though at least the cars aren't being made fun of like most movies.


X2 It's good to see Lowriders coming back on the scene, especially in Miami where there a so many Donks right now it's ridiculous. The fact that they are doing REAL dancers on REAL Lowriders (weighted or not) is good to see. Or maybe you guys would want to see another one of these:uh:

smIk9PZapX4
http://youtu.be/smIk9PZapX4


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Step Up movies are for *******.


----------



## Krillin (May 17, 2012)

:roflmao: sellouts

and now, from this day forward they be known as "TEH GHEYS WHO SOLD THEY LOWRIDERS TO A MUSICAL"


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

cobrakarate said:


> i know i want to see lows in the movies but dawg. who cares. though at least the cars aren't being made fun of like most movies.


When has any movie ever made fun of a lowrider?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Buncha hatters in here, most ya'll would jump at the chance to have your rusty shitbucket in a movie! :rofl:

Looks like a bunch of FLA rides, also seen my old Fleetwoods doppelganger in there.. the green bigbody lac..





I *HATE* organized dance (buncha **** doing the same moves at the same time) but, I'll watch it.. support the real B-boys.. 
and Lowriders...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Fuckin chick flick, a love story and guy dancers, what guy wants to go see that. If there was female nudity that's another story but it looks all chick flick


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


>


"He couldn't hear" 
:roflmao:
Is he deaf and blind? You see the 1st 3 cars go then you know when its your turn. Who the fucks on the switch :scrutinize: possibly someone from the models or bike section of layitlow


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THE ONLY GOOD MOVE THAT EVER CAME OUT GOOD WAS THE LOW BUDGET OLD LOWRIDER FILM {HEART BREAKER}. EVERYTHING ELSE WAS EITHER NEGATIVE PATRAIL OR FAKE AS HELL. :drama::werd::nicoderm:


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

fool2 said:


> i wonder if the studio bought those cars. i can't imagine why anyone would allow some shitty movie to do that to their cars


No one could have said it better!:thumbsup:


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Its cool as long as it raises the value on my Lowrider, I consider this a marketing for all of us, who knows maybe other people will considere Lowriding and appreciate what we do!


Yes.. fucking pussies who only mimics a movie, junk in beast case! Son of anarchy does not create real bikers, and this film will not form some real lows. I hope no one "goes through" this stupid movie to lowriding.


Those who are genuinely interested in what we do find their way without junk movies!


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd be pissd if some dick was standing on my hood . I don't care how much there getting paid that's disrespectful I don't even lean on my own car. Lame movie giving lowriders a bad name. The worst one is the 64 why wud u do that :facepalm: 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think anybody on LIL is beggin you mudderfuckerz to go watch Step Up, just letting you know Lowriders are in a new movie.. Some being LIL members rides..uffin:
When was the last time a trailer for a mainstream movie showed that much lowrider/hopping footage? *Machete* only showed 1-2 seconds in their commercial.. 
Sure it's probably a teeny-bopper movie, but Imma watch it.. might even try to find it in 3D :drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> I'd be pissd if some dick was standing on my hood . I don't care how much there getting paid that's disrespectful I don't even lean on my own car. Lame movie giving lowriders a bad name. The worst one is the 64 why wud u do that :facepalm:
> :thumbsdown:


youd let them blow that shit up if they gave you enough. i mean its not like you cant afford to build another g body unless you spent over 20k "restoring it" if you did youre a fucking moron.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> youd let them blow that shit up if they gave you enough. i mean its not like you cant afford to build another g body unless you spent over 20k "restoring it" if you did youre a fucking moron.


Quoted for fucking TRUTH. _*ALL*_ and I mean every single fucking last one of these guys that posted negativity in here would do the exact same thing. Hell, If you gave me 10,000 you could put my car in ANY video u wanted. Keepin it real if you gave me 1,000 you could!! LOL.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

TEAM BORRACHOS said:


> Homies that cutlass was mine and I sold it to the movie and we all got hella CASH FOR THEM SO FUCK IT ON TO THE NEXT1!!!!!!!


:h5:

aye these fools have no clue, they pay good to rent cars, and even better when they buy em/fuck what they do with it you got paid :h5:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess lowriders like **** driving and dancin on there cars for cash now. :roflmao: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> I don't think anybody on LIL is beggin you mudderfuckerz to go watch Step Up, just letting you know Lowriders are in a new movie.. Some being LIL members rides..uffin:
> When was the last time a trailer for a mainstream movie showed that much lowrider/hopping footage? *Machete* only showed 1-2 seconds in their commercial..
> Sure it's probably a teeny-bopper movie, but Imma watch it.. might even try to find it in 3D :drama:


JUST A QUESTION. DO YOU WORK FOR THE PRODUCERS OR J HOE, I MEAN J LO? IF SO I RECOMMEND YOU CHECK OUT AND RECOMMEND REMAKING THE ONLY GOOD LOWRIDER MOVIE {HEART BREAKER}. SEEM LIKE THESE MOVIE PRODUCERS CAN'T GET IT RITE IN REGARDS TO LOWRIDING, STYLE, AND WHAT IT REPRESENTS. JUST BECAUSE LOWRIDERS ARE IN A MOVIE DOES NOT MEAN IT'S SOMETHING TO GET EXCITED ABOUT IF THE MOVIE IS STILL CHEESY A FAKE AS HELL. :facepalm::werd::twak::buttkick::bowrofl::nicoderm:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

lol. Step Up is not a lowriding movie, it's a dancing movie... :rofl:
I got a bunch of classics: *Breakin* on original VHS, *Breakin 2* on DVD, *Beat Street* on original VHS, and *Planet B-Boy* & *Freshest Kids* on DVD..
I watched *Honey* just because Jessica Alba was in it.. lame ass movie, but who cares...? 
The movie producers aren't trying to appeal to Chicanos by putting hopping cars in their movie, they are trying to attract a younger audience with allowance money to spend.. (example: Breakdancing/lowriders/electro music/miami party scene) That's why the movie is being released in Summer time and not income tax time.. broke fools

I gives a fuck, I'll cut a muthafuckin rug in half! WHile you busters keep holdin up the wall, sippin yer cervezas talkin shit... uffin:


ps. I watched the damn *Brady Bunch movie* just for the hoppin brown CoupeD with gold everything! :yes:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> I'd be pissd if some dick was standing on my hood . I don't care how much there getting paid that's disrespectful I don't even lean on my own car. Lame movie giving lowriders a bad name. The worst one is the 64 why wud u do that :facepalm:
> :thumbsdown:


D 64 was from reds miami, d blue regal majestic, red cuty good times and 2 door caddy classic angels miami.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

TEAM BORRACHOS said:


> All the cars that were danced on were sold to the movie for big cash and the rented ones got even more and they just rented!!!


$$$


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> lol. Step Up is not a lowriding movie, it's a dancing movie... :rofl:
> I got a bunch of classics: *Breakin* on original VHS, *Breakin 2* on DVD, *Beat Street* on original VHS, and *Planet B-Boy* & *Freshest Kids* on DVD..
> I watched *Honey* just because Jessica Alba was in it.. lame ass movie, but who cares...?
> The movie producers aren't trying to appeal to Chicanos by putting hopping cars in their movie, they are trying to attract a younger audience with allowance money to spend.. (example: Breakdancing/lowriders/electro music/miami party scene) That's why the movie is being released in Summer time and not income tax time.. broke fools
> ...


I'M CURIOUS. WITH THESE LAME MOVIES THESE PRODUCERS THAT PRODUCE MOVIES LIKE THESE. HOW DO THESE PRODUCERS KNOW WHAT'S GOING TO ATTRACT YOUNGER CROWD OR KNOW WHAT'S IN? THEY DON'T SEEM TO BE DOING THERE HOME WORK. :nicoderm:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> Shits ghey as fuck


:yes:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> I'd be pissd if some dick was standing on my hood . I don't care how much there getting paid that's disrespectful I don't even lean on my own car. Lame movie giving lowriders a bad name. The worst one is the 64 why wud u do that :facepalm:
> :thumbsdown:


That's understandable. An 84 Cutlass is a classic and it shouldn't matter if the studio pays you for your car......it's disrespectful. I mean, when dudes win a hop and 25 ese's jump on the hood, it's disrespectful. 



JROCK said:


> JUST A QUESTION. DO YOU WORK FOR THE PRODUCERS OR J HOE, I MEAN J LO? IF SO* I RECOMMEND YOU CHECK OUT AND RECOMMEND REMAKING THE ONLY GOOD LOWRIDER MOVIE {LA MISSION}.*


:wow:



JROCK said:


> I'M CURIOUS. WITH THESE LAME MOVIES THESE PRODUCERS THAT PRODUCE MOVIES LIKE THESE. HOW DO THESE PRODUCERS KNOW WHAT'S GOING TO ATTRACT YOUNGER CROWD OR KNOW WHAT'S IN? THEY DON'T SEEM TO BE DOING THERE HOME WORK. :nicoderm:


I'm pretty sure they are not trying to sell this movie to the 25 dudes still lowriding. 



fool2 said:


> i wonder if the studio bought those cars. i can't imagine why anyone would allow some shitty movie to do that to their cars


No one seemed to have a problem with Eddie Guerro (sp?) and all the WWE Luchadors from messing up some clean rides. If my memory serves me correctly, didn't one of the RO rag tre's on here get paint poured all over the hood at one of the WWE shows?


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:buttkick::buttkick::buttkick:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

hno::around::run::scrutinize: dam how much did they pay n rent the rides for ????


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

My 68 was in this movie


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Some vid shoot


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Famous people :facepalm:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

word


JustCruisin said:


> lol. Step Up is not a lowriding movie, it's a dancing movie... :rofl:
> I got a bunch of classics: *Breakin* on original VHS, *Breakin 2* on DVD, *Beat Street* on original VHS, and *Planet B-Boy* & *Freshest Kids* on DVD..
> I watched *Honey* just because Jessica Alba was in it.. lame ass movie, but who cares...?
> The movie producers aren't trying to appeal to Chicanos by putting hopping cars in their movie, they are trying to attract a younger audience with allowance money to spend.. (example: Breakdancing/lowriders/electro music/miami party scene) That's why the movie is being released in Summer time and not income tax time.. broke fools
> ...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:werd:


ATM_LAunitic said:


> Quoted for fucking TRUTH. _*ALL*_ and I mean every single fucking last one of these guys that posted negativity in here would do the exact same thing. Hell, If you gave me 10,000 you could put my car in ANY video u wanted. Keepin it real if you gave me 1,000 you could!! LOL.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

So I see they are selling the cars from that movie.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> So I see they are selling the cars from that movie.




MIGHT AS WELL. THE SHAME IS ALREADY PLACED ON THE IMAGE THESE RIDES ALL STOMPED ON FOR A STUPID DANCE, DANCE MOVIE.


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

****!!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought the red cutlass at auction


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

No scratches clear film was on all cars all you have to do is oral it off check out my thread I bought the red cutlass


treyimpala said:


> What a waste of time and money in doing this movie!
> No way in hell would I let someone do that to my ride.
> Afterwards, back to the paint shop for a touch up that will cost you more $$$...
> 
> Way to go Jennifer, another victim on " I forgot where I came from"!!!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Peal it off


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> No scratches clear film was on all cars all you have to do is oral it off check out my thread I bought the red cutlass


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Peal it off


Bwahahahahaha auto correct


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

fool2 said:


> the better at dancing you are, the hungrier you are for dick


:roflmao:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

vipera said:


> Yes.. fucking pussies who only mimics a movie, junk in beast case! SONS OF ANARCHY DOES NOT CREATE REAL BIKERS, and this film will not form some real lows. I hope no one "goes through" this stupid movie to lowriding.
> 
> 
> Those who are genuinely interested in what we do find their way without junk movies!


I bet The Devil Riders would disagree LOL


----------

